# Free Blu-ray disc from Sony



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

Purchase a Sony Blu-Ray player and get a free Discovery Channel Blu-ray disc!

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...0151&langId=-1&categoryId=8198552921644588396

I'm waiting for the BDP-S350 to arrive at my door.


----------

